# OBS-RTSPServer



## scottxu (Jul 12, 2020)

scottxu submitted a new resource:

OBS-RTSPServer - This is a plugin for obs-studio, encoding the output and publish rtsp stream.



> 简体中文
> 
> *OBS-RTSPServer*
> This is a plugin for obs-studio, encoding the output and publish rtsp stream.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## regstuff (Jul 21, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Arsdezi (Aug 3, 2020)

Nice solution! Thanks


----------



## Chrixxxx (Aug 10, 2020)

How does this work ? I have a PC with this plug-in installed:  I start it (default option) and I want to send the obs output to a second pc in the LAN  (used only to  stream): what else should I have to do - or configure - (on the 2 PCs) , after starting the plug-in on the first one (to receive the output on the second one)  ?


----------



## DasKraut (Sep 20, 2020)

Any chance for a Mac version of this? also, since I'm running OBS on a Mac, but also have a Synology NAS (Linux-based) in my network, is there a way to host the plugin there instead of my Mac? I'm assuming not.


----------



## scottxu (Sep 22, 2020)

Chrixxxx said:


> How does this work ? I have a PC with this plug-in installed:  I start it (default option) and I want to send the obs output to a second pc in the LAN  (used only to  stream): what else should I have to do - or configure - (on the 2 PCs) , after starting the plug-in on the first one (to receive the output on the second one)  ?


1. Download and install media player (such as VLC) on TV;
2. Open obs;
3. Set the port of RTSP server and start it (such as 8554);
4. Configure the system firewall so that other computers can connect to this RTSP server;
5. Open the media player and connect to rtsp://[IP address of RTSP server]:[port]/live.


----------



## DasKraut (Sep 23, 2020)

scottxu said:


> 1. Download and install media player (such as VLC) on TV;
> 2. Open obs;
> 3. Set the port of RTSP server and start it (such as 8554);
> 4. Configure the system firewall so that other computers can connect to this RTSP server;
> 5. Open the media player and connect to rtsp://[IP address of RTSP server]:[port]/live.



This is really helpful to me as well. I'm new to this, but I have the ability to add RTSP based cameras to my CCTV system on the Synology NAS. I'm wondering: Can I host the RTSP server on the same machine that would sort of be a client as well? The Synology is Linux-based, and also runs the CCTV software that allows me to connect RTSP cameras, and then it allows me to access those streams via the web-app or the mobile app.

If I could broadcast from my workstation (I'm an editor) to this RTSP server, then use Synology's system locally... this should remove any middle man latency I might run into, right? All theory for now, but this would be an amazing solution for what I'm trying to do.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Granhyde (Oct 27, 2020)

How do I install on Linux?


----------



## MrJAS (Nov 5, 2020)

I struggled with this for a while. I am new to OBS as well so I am not sure if I struggled because of that or if the instructions to install were not complete. Either way, I wrote up the steps I took to get this working on Ubuntu.

For Linux/Ubuntu:

Start by going to the github release page (https://github.com/iamscottxu/obs-rtspserver/releases) and downloading the Linux specific file, i.e. obs-rtspserver-v1.0-linux.tar.gz.
Untar the file
Move obs-plugins/64bit/obs-rtspserver.so file into /usr/lib/obs-plugin/
   sudo  cp obs-plugins/64bit/obs-rtspserver.so  /usr/lib/obs-plugin/

Move data/obs-plugins/obs-rtspserver into /usr/share/obs/obs-plugins
    sudo  cp -r  data/obs-plugins/obs-rtspserver/ /usr/share/obs/obs-plugins/

Start OBS
Under Tools you should now find at the bottom an option for RTSP Server.


----------



## Avatar (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi,
in the meantime, thanks for your great work.
I use your plugin with pleasure but I ask you if you can solve a very small problem. That is when the rtsp server is active IF THERE IS NO RTSP CLIENT it is not possible to start a direct on a server (twitch or other) as the network packets remain at 0. If instead I start vlc the live starts. As soon as I close vlc the live stream on twitch stops. Do you think it is possible to solve the problem? Thanks again


----------



## Gabriel Guedes (Nov 26, 2020)

Hello from Brazil!
What a nice work, Congrats!

When I use the RTSP Server to stream for a long time (+8hrs) it's crashing OBS Studio.
It's a know issue or something that I can configure by myself to fix?

Thank you!!


----------



## scottxu (Dec 1, 2020)

Gabriel Guedes said:


> Hello from Brazil!
> What a nice work, Congrats!
> 
> When I use the RTSP Server to stream for a long time (+8hrs) it's crashing OBS Studio.
> ...





Gabriel Guedes said:


> Hello from Brazil!
> What a nice work, Congrats!
> 
> When I use the RTSP Server to stream for a long time (+8hrs) it's crashing OBS Studio.
> ...


Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## scottxu (Dec 8, 2020)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Bug fix



> Solve the problem of program crash.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Dec 8, 2020)

scottxu said:


> 感谢您的反馈。





Gabriel Guedes said:


> Hello from Brazil!
> What a nice work, Congrats!
> 
> When I use the RTSP Server to stream for a long time (+8hrs) it's crashing OBS Studio.
> ...


Please download the new version of the program. This update attempts to solve this problem.


----------



## scottxu (Dec 13, 2020)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

IPv6 support



> Add IPv6 support.
> Optimized code.
> Adjusting the compressed package directory structure of Linux release version.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Dec 13, 2020)

MrJAS said:


> I struggled with this for a while. I am new to OBS as well so I am not sure if I struggled because of that or if the instructions to install were not complete. Either way, I wrote up the steps I took to get this working on Ubuntu.
> 
> For Linux/Ubuntu:
> 
> ...


Installing in Linux (v1.1.0 or later):

Download the latest release.
mkdir -p $HOME/.config/obs-studio/plugins
Untar, e.g.: tar -xzvf obs-rtspserver-v1.1.0-linux.tar.gz -C $HOME/.config/obs-studio/plugins/


----------



## eu4you (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks for the good program.
I am trying to use it in Windows, but the "Fail to start output" appears.
Where can the logs be viewed, and do I ever need to install Visual Studio? If so, please let me know which version I need to install.
Thank you.


----------



## eu4you (Dec 15, 2020)

eu4you said:


> Thanks for the good program.
> I am trying to use it in Windows, but the "Fail to start output" appears.
> Where can the logs be viewed, and do I ever need to install Visual Studio? If so, please let me know which version I need to install.
> Thank you.



There is only one message in OBS`s log :

06:29:17.726: can't begin data capture

How shoud I do?


----------



## storm1485 (Dec 16, 2020)

After the recent update I get this error.....


----------



## Dreic666 (Dec 17, 2020)

storm1485 said:


> After the recent update I get this error.....
> 
> View attachment 64650


I also get error on obs 26.2.0 after rollback on 26.0.2 it work.


----------



## scottxu (Dec 18, 2020)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Bug fix



> Solve the problem of hidden button failure.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## gmesmer (Dec 18, 2020)

Dreic666 said:


> I also get error on obs 26.2.0 after rollback on 26.0.2 it work.


I also have this issue on 26.1.0


----------



## gmesmer (Dec 18, 2020)

I am also unable to decode this rtsp stream using a gstreamer pipeline


----------



## samjam (Dec 19, 2020)

I also get the error: Failed to start output
with OBS 26.1.0 (64 bit)
and obs-rtsp-server 1.1.1

I'm planning to use it in conjunction with windows 10 RTSP camera support https://blogs.windows.com/windowsde...as-to-windows-10-devices/#q0HZLYwmvHbx7F2e.97
which I hope will allow me to provide ZOOM (etc) with a proper OBS mixed audio and video feed as camera input 

I posted logs on the ticket: https://github.com/iamscottxu/obs-rtspserver/issues/3

But thanks to ScottXu for this.


----------



## scottxu (Dec 20, 2020)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Bug fix



> Solve the problem that the default configuration cannot be loaded.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Dec 21, 2020)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Bug fix



> Fix the bug that failed to start output when using custom encoder.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## gmesmer (Dec 30, 2020)

@scottxu 
Is it possible for this plugin to be written such that both the rtsp server and the normal streaming can both be used?
because as it is right now, starting the rtsp server disables streaming


----------



## Pepito-06 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi Guys !

thanks for the great work here. I'm having an issue, i'm currently running OBS 26.0.2, and I'm not able to see the plugin in OBS after installation. I've installed your attached vcredit, but still having issue. Any suggestions on this one ?

Thanks.


----------



## scottxu (Jan 13, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Add Translations



> Added german translations. (@brodi1)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Jan 13, 2021)

Pepito-06 said:


> Hi Guys !
> 
> thanks for the great work here. I'm having an issue, i'm currently running OBS 26.0.2, and I'm not able to see the plugin in OBS after installation. I've installed your attached vcredit, but still having issue. Any suggestions on this one ?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
If it is convenient, please upload the log file so that I can analyze this question.


----------



## Richard G4WKW (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you so much for your plugin!

I have successfully used it to stream to the Internet. I am already using rtsp.me to stream from a camera to a webpage URL so that multiple users can simultaneously view it. I managed to successfully stream live from OBS using your plugin and a new "test cam" I created to generate a different webpage URL. 

Here is a snapshot of me testing the streaming via VLC before I put the stream to the Internet. You can see I was using my BirdCam feed in a browser page with an added test image for my source. The video stream displayed in VLC is 2 seconds after the raw feed.






I have put in an enhancement request for the ability to set an optional username and password for the stream from the plugin, but I am already very happy with it! Thank you :)


----------



## scottxu (Jan 16, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Optimized code



> Optimized code.
> Error display optimization.
> Fix the bug that failed to start output when using custom encoder. (#3)
> Added german translations. (@brodi1)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Jan 16, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Optimized code



> Optimized code.
> Error display optimization.
> Fix the bug that failed to start output when using custom encoder. (#3)
> Added german translations. (@brodi1)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Jan 17, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Add translations, Update installer, Solve problem



> Solve the problem of not being able to push stream during output. (#10)
> Automatically delete the previous version before installation.
> Installer localization.
> Added spanish translations. (@brodi1)
> Added dutch translations. (@brodi1)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Jan 19, 2021)

gmesmer said:


> @scottxu
> Is it possible for this plugin to be written such that both the rtsp server and the normal streaming can both be used?
> because as it is right now, starting the rtsp server disables streaming


Please update to the latest version.


----------



## gmesmer (Jan 20, 2021)

scottxu said:


> Please update to the latest version.


Awesome. Seems to work great so far. 

Thanks for the fix!


----------



## gmesmer (Jan 20, 2021)

@scottxu actually there is one more thing for you to look at
It appears that even though your rtsp server uses the same encoding settings as used for whatever is set under "streaming output", it actually does its own separate encode. This increases usage of the encoder when doing running the rtsp server in addition to the streaming output or local file (when set to "same as stream")

It seems to me that both the rtsp server and the stream output should both be able to use the same encoded video. If this is not technically feasible, let me know.


----------



## scottxu (Jan 21, 2021)

gmesmer said:


> @scottxu actually there is one more thing for you to look at
> It appears that even though your rtsp server uses the same encoding settings as used for whatever is set under "streaming output", it actually does its own separate encode. This increases usage of the encoder when doing running the rtsp server in addition to the streaming output or local file (when set to "same as stream")
> 
> It seems to me that both the rtsp server and the stream output should both be able to use the same encoded video. If this is not technically feasible, let me know.


In OBS, an encoder cannot be bound to multiple outputs. If the same encoder is used, it will be impossible to push the stream. The same encoder was used before version 1.2.1.


----------



## scottxu (Jan 25, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Bug fix



> Fix bug, see PHZ76/RtspServer@3cf7514



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Feb 6, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Added support for MacOS



> Added support for MacOS. (#15)
> Added MacOS Installer. (.pkg)
> Optimized code and installer generate scripts.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## shadow20x6 (Feb 9, 2021)

Richard G4WKW said:


> Thank you so much for your plugin!
> 
> I have successfully used it to stream to the Internet. I am already using rtsp.me to stream from a camera to a webpage URL so that multiple users can simultaneously view it. I managed to successfully stream live from OBS using your plugin and a new "test cam" I created to generate a different webpage URL.
> 
> ...


I'm curious what I may be missing to get to this point.

I've installed the Plugin, and can see the window where Target allows you to input the Port for the RTSP Stream.

And I can view the RTSP using VLC on the same computer looking at the local host.

But my laptop on the same network using VLC and replacing localhost with the IP of the Computer running OBS can't connect to the stream.


Is there something else I'm missing to enable the RTSP Stream on the Network.


----------



## scottxu (Feb 11, 2021)

shadow20x6 said:


> I'm curious what I may be missing to get to this point.
> 
> I've installed the Plugin, and can see the window where Target allows you to input the Port for the RTSP Stream.
> 
> ...


You may need to check your system firewall configuration.
You can add the OBS process to the firewall white list.


----------



## scottxu (Feb 26, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

hotkey support



> Add hotkey support. (#11)
> Support to start obs-rtspserver programmatically. (#23)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## gmesmer (Mar 5, 2021)

@scottxu 
I might have found another issue.
When you close OBS using the exit button with the RTSP Server started (ie: not stopped), obs will "close" but its process is still running.
Attempting to open another instance give the "obs is already running" error

Seems that the close task that OBS runs does not attempt to stop the RTSP Server


----------



## scottxu (Mar 10, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Bug fixes



> Add format parameters for video in SDP. (#24)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## VersuSfor (Mar 21, 2021)

Hello, can you help me with this error that causes the program to close

Thanks


----------



## Cambo-8300 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hello, I am also getting the same issue as per VersuSfor.

When trying to start the RTSP Server I get the attached crash report and OBS crashes out.


----------



## scottxu (Apr 10, 2021)

Cambo-8300 said:


> Hello, I am also getting the same issue as per VersuSfor.
> 
> When trying to start the RTSP Server I get the attached crash report and OBS crashes out.


If possible, please provide the configuration of the video encoder, thank you.


----------



## scottxu (Apr 11, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

New features



> *New features*
> 
> Added authentication function.
> Added support for multiple audio tracks.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Apr 11, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Fix bugs



> *Fix bugs*
> 
> Solve the problem of program crash on Linux.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Bear.Hsu (Apr 12, 2021)

How to run many rtsp server by command ?
I use a .bat(window) about this

start /d "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit" obs64.exe -m --profile "1" --collection "1"
start /d "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit" obs64.exe -m --profile "2" --collection "2"
but when start rtsp server. this two rtsp port will same.
Can i try to run and change port by command or another way


----------



## scottxu (Apr 16, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Update language files



> Update language files.(@brodi1 )



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Apr 29, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Bug fix



> Fix the bug of crash when using NVENC decoder. (#55)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Apr 29, 2021)

Cambo-8300 said:


> Hello, I am also getting the same issue as per VersuSfor.
> 
> When trying to start the RTSP Server I get the attached crash report and OBS crashes out.


This bug has been fixed, please download and install the version after v2.0.3.


----------



## Oliver.b.k (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello!
First of all thanks for the Plugin in and the commands!!

I read that you managed to access the obs rtsp stream over the internet. I've tried that too, but I fail. I opened the set port 5540 in the firewall but cannot access it.
Would you be so nice and could you briefly write me instructions on how you did it?


Richard G4WKW said:


> Thank you so much for your plugin!
> 
> I have successfully used it to stream to the Internet. I am already using rtsp.me to stream from a camera to a webpage URL so that multiple users can simultaneously view it. I managed to successfully stream live from OBS using your plugin and a new "test cam" I created to generate a different webpage URL.
> 
> ...



Hello!
First of all thanks for the Plugin in and the commands!!

I read that you managed to access the obs rtsp stream over the internet. I've tried that too, but I fail. I opened the set port 5540 in the firewall but cannot access it.
Would you be so nice and could you briefly write me instructions on how you did it?


----------



## imcnoyd (May 12, 2021)

I'm having issues with it crashing. It was working just fine in my office, but when moved to the location where it will actually be used it crashes after a few seconds. The only differences between my office setup and the location setup that I can think of are different video feeds (1080p60 in office, 1080i60 at location) and using a different network card (USB NIC in office, integrated NIC at location).


----------



## imcnoyd (May 14, 2021)

Update:
Doing some more testing today. When it crashes a few times it sets the RTSP port to 1 instead of the normal 554. If I run it with it set to 1 it has no problems. This makes me think there is some sort of conflict on port 554. I ran netstat -ab and I don't see anything using port 554. I changed the port that OBS-RTSPServer is using to 8554 and I've had no problems so far. I still don't know why it crashes when the default 554 port is used. The firewall has that port open, and I've ran it with the firewall disabled with the same crash issue.

Other information. I'm using both RDP and Beyond Trust Remote Support to remote into the computer for testing. I was thinking that one of them was causing a conflict, but I did testing in my office with a different computer and using the same remote apps and I haven't had any issues with the default 554 port. Also, the computer that I'm having issues on was a clean install of the OS (Win 10 Edu 20H2) with just OBS, OBS-RTSPServer, CPU-Z, Firefox, Beyond Trust Remote Support, and Intel Driver & Support Assistant installed.


----------



## Yeahish (May 30, 2021)

imcnoyd said:


> Update:
> Doing some more testing today. When it crashes a few times it sets the RTSP port to 1 instead of the normal 554. If I run it with it set to 1 it has no problems. This makes me think there is some sort of conflict on port 554. I ran netstat -ab and I don't see anything using port 554. I changed the port that OBS-RTSPServer is using to 8554 and I've had no problems so far. I still don't know why it crashes when the default 554 port is used. The firewall has that port open, and I've ran it with the firewall disabled with the same crash issue.
> 
> Other information. I'm using both RDP and Beyond Trust Remote Support to remote into the computer for testing. I was thinking that one of them was causing a conflict, but I did testing in my office with a different computer and using the same remote apps and I haven't had any issues with the default 554 port. Also, the computer that I'm having issues on was a clean install of the OS (Win 10 Edu 20H2) with just OBS, OBS-RTSPServer, CPU-Z, Firefox, Beyond Trust Remote Support, and Intel Driver & Support Assistant installed.


I would recommend trying to launch OBS as admin and then setting port 554, it might be that 554 requires admin right to bind.


----------



## Batu3003 (May 31, 2021)

Hello,

Can you help me for multicast video streaming to a Source Specific Multicast (SSM) group.

Especially I want to use OBS for video streaming from 1 PC to many PC. I think for optimizing usage source, I can use RTSP with Source Specific Multicast. But I don't use last release RTSP Server for this issue.

Can I use last release for RTSP video streaming to Source Specific Multicast IP address. If I don't use it, can you modify and share a new release? If you can't this, do you have any suggestion for me?

Thank you for the plugin and your interest.


----------



## scottxu (Jun 10, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Optimized code



> Change the timing of setting saving, from saving after closing the setting dialog to saving after closing OBS Studio.
> Optimize the code of the configuration dialog.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Jun 12, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Bug fix



> Resolves issue #58 (@tytan652)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Jun 12, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

bug fix, translations



> Add french translations. #65 (@brodi1 )
> Add Japanese translations. #67 (@brodi1 )
> Fixed the bug that the settings dialog could not be displayed in the center. #63



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Jul 11, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Added translations



> Added italian translations #71 #72 (@mannaggacardarell and @brodi1)
> Added korean translations #73 (@brodi1)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Jul 11, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

New feature, Bug fixes



> Added translation for RtspServer.Properties.Target.Address.Copy (복사).
> Added the feature of setting custom URL suffix.
> Added the feature of displaying version information.
> Fixed the bug that crashed when using invalid URL request.
> Fixed the bug that the root path cannot be connected.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## BarnacleBill (Jul 23, 2021)

How do I require authentication? I'm unsure what to enter in the "Realm:" field. Even after I write in a username and password it is allowing blank/non-specified credentials.


----------



## scottxu (Jul 26, 2021)

BarnacleBill said:


> How do I require authentication? I'm unsure what to enter in the "Realm:" field. Even after I write in a username and password it is allowing blank/non-specified credentials.


You can enter any string that can represent this RTSP server in the Realm field.


----------



## Batu3003 (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello,

How can I use Any Source Multicast address (like 224.1.1.100) instead of localhost IP address.

I try to stream from 1 PC to many PC with using least bandwidth. When I use local IP address (then I listen from 2 PC), the bandwidth usage's double.


----------



## scottxu (Oct 12, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Bug fix



> Fixed the bug of sps data output error.
> Canceled pause output when no client is connected.
> Optimized the code.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Oct 12, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Bug fix



> Fixed the bug of sps data output error.
> Canceled pause output when no client is connected.
> Optimized the code.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Kaik2 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hello, I’m quite new to this and I’m trying to use the RTSP Server Plugin for ultra low latency from Mac (still running OSX 10.11.6)

The Plugin will not start and does not show up in menu. I read the similar post needing to install VC + + Runtime etc for windows, 
but how do I fix this on the Mac version? And how do I install the missing components?

I got this in the Log file
13:11:26.025: os_dlopen(/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-rtspserver/bin/obs-rtspserver.so->/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-rtspserver/bin/obs-rtspserver.so): dlopen(/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-rtspserver/bin/obs-rtspserver.so, 257): Library not loaded: @rpath/QtWidgets.framework/Versions/5/QtWidgets
13:11:26.025: Referenced from: /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-rtspserver/bin/obs-rtspserver.so
13:11:26.025: Reason: image not found

Thank you


----------



## Lpac Audio (Oct 13, 2021)

Hello, I too am new to the rtsp server plugin. And live streaming in general...
Is anyone using the plugin with Panasonic aw-HE42 cameras with RP150 controller
and Cisco switch? I am trying to add two HE42s to OBS on a Dell PC Laptop, Win10. 
I couldn't get them to show up in OBS as direct input or as a switched network. I was directed to the  
rtsp plugin by Panasonic Tech Support, but I thought I would ask if anyone in the forum 
has any experience using these cameras to stream successfully?  Thanks, I appreciate any advice.


----------



## scottxu (Oct 22, 2021)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Optimized code



> Optimized the code.
> *Full Changelog*: v2.1.1...v2.1.2



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Rony93 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello, Thx for making this Amazing Plugin it really helps a lot. I only have one important question:
We use the RTSP Server Plugin with OBS studio in our church to broadcast the stream in other Rooms in the same building using the local network.
The problem is : no matter what client we use to receive the RTSP Signal such as ( VLC - RTSP Player in Android - and many more ) there is a bit of a lag in the video. very poor framerate or something. it's just not a smooth video at all. I would really appreciate if there any solution. Thx


----------



## scottxu (Nov 6, 2021)

Lpac Audio said:


> Hello, I too am new to the rtsp server plugin. And live streaming in general...
> Is anyone using the plugin with Panasonic aw-HE42 cameras with RP150 controller
> and Cisco switch? I am trying to add two HE42s to OBS on a Dell PC Laptop, Win10.
> I couldn't get them to show up in OBS as direct input or as a switched network. I was directed to the
> ...


If you need to connect rtsp streams on devices other than this machine, you may need to check the system firewall.


----------



## scottxu (Nov 6, 2021)

Kaik2 said:


> Hello, I’m quite new to this and I’m trying to use the RTSP Server Plugin for ultra low latency from Mac (still running OSX 10.11.6)
> 
> The Plugin will not start and does not show up in menu. I read the similar post needing to install VC + + Runtime etc for windows,
> but how do I fix this on the Mac version? And how do I install the missing components?
> ...


Thanks for the Feedback.


----------



## scottxu (Nov 6, 2021)

BarnacleBill said:


> How do I require authentication? I'm unsure what to enter in the "Realm:" field. Even after I write in a username and password it is allowing blank/non-specified credentials.


You can enter anything in Realm, such as "RTSP".


----------



## IvYWing (Nov 10, 2021)

The build/install instructions for Linux include what to do to build it from source.
What do you do to build it if obs-studio is already built? Is there a way to save time and resources and only build from the plugins folder?
>e.g. cd obs-studio/plugins
>*Linux (Only x64)*

Download the latest release from the Release Page.
mkdir -p $HOME/.config/obs-studio/plugins
Untar, e.g.: tar -xzvf obs-rtspserver-v2.0.5-linux.tar.gz -C $HOME/.config/obs-studio/plugins/
>cmake commands...? Or don't have to? Because it was already setup?
>edit to CMakeConfig.txt to include 'add_subdirectory(obs-rtspserver)' , for instance, I put it at the bottom with the rtsp-services one.
>make -j $(nproc)
?

Edit: >Tried typing make -j $(nproc) from /obs-studio/plugins
>Says no makefile found.
>tried typing sudo make install
>Says no makefile found.
>Guess I'm an idiot.
Help plz how to build without rebuilding whole thing?


----------



## IvYWing (Nov 10, 2021)

+Sigh+ oh well. I just rebuilt from source the entire thing while waiting for some human to show up... Guess it is too late even for the internet in the whole world.
RTSP looks like it works, for that matter, so we're all good to go.


----------



## vitowito (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi,

I managed to set up the RTSP server on OBS and opened the stream locally on the same device. Everything working smoothly.
When I try to open the stream from a PC on the same network I get an error on VLC.

Connection failed:
VLC could not connect to "192.168.1.106:11554".

Windows firewalls on the server and client side are disabled for testing.

Did anyone experience the same issue?


----------



## vitowito (Nov 23, 2021)

vitowito said:


> Hi,
> 
> I managed to set up the RTSP server on OBS and opened the stream locally on the same device. Everything working smoothly.
> When I try to open the stream from a PC on the same network I get an error on VLC.
> ...



Had to create firewall rules for windows on the server side even though it was turned off. Managed to connect from the same network now.
Still having issues over the internet though. pfsense logs show that traffic is being passed on to the server's IP so still blaming the issue on windows firewall or obs.


----------



## jgrilo (Nov 25, 2021)

Hey guys, want to add on to this post as well. Got the RTSP server plugin installed and running. Can view it with VLC on local computer but have the same issues as mentioned by vitowito. Windows Firewall on windows totally disabled.

Network firewall has incoming port forward of 8554 TCP and UDP.

VLC outside the network attempts to connect and just 'spins' - never bringing up a actual video window. If it stop the RTSP server VLC will error out and not even attempt to connect (as expected)

Would love this to work so any help would be awesome! can do a screen share with my setup if that helps!


----------



## vitowito (Nov 30, 2021)

jgrilo said:


> Hey guys, want to add on to this post as well. Got the RTSP server plugin installed and running. Can view it with VLC on local computer but have the same issues as mentioned by vitowito. Windows Firewall on windows totally disabled.
> 
> Network firewall has incoming port forward of 8554 TCP and UDP.
> 
> ...



Since I was 100% sure it was window's fault I tried the same configuration on a different PC and it worked. I ended up re-formatting my laptop to solve the issue.


----------



## chrischris (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi, I'm having problems getting VLC to play the stream. On the local computer I want to open it on, VLC errors out with the message "Could not connect to 'IP Address'" and is unable to open the MRL. I have added the ports to Windows Firewall and it hasn't changed anything. Any help please?


----------



## scottxu (Feb 3, 2022)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

Added multicast features



> *️ Breaking Changes*
> 
> *The zip file folder layout of the Linux release has been changed.*
> See README-Install-other for more information. (brodi1)
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## scottxu (Mar 6, 2022)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

v2.2.1: Fixed bug where Multicast-Checkbox was ignored.



> * Bugfixes*
> 
> Fixed bug where Multicast-Checkbox was ignored. (#106)
> *️ Build System*
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Bazim (Jun 26, 2022)

Love it! I am using it to local stream my 3D printing. Love that with just one stream I can have a vision of my USB webcam and my IP Tapo cam.


----------



## sabrizzle (Jul 12, 2022)

scottxu said:


> scottxu submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS-RTSPServer - This is a plugin for obs-studio, encoding the output and publish rtsp stream.
> 
> ...


@scottxu Hi there, very cool plugin... I already looked at different tutorials on how to include an rtsp stream in a html file, but it doesnt work. Do you know how i can put this stream into a html website without needing any plugins? i can watch the stream in the VLC Player with no problems but i need to display it on a webpage. do you know how to do that?


----------



## Ben Anderson (Aug 4, 2022)

Is it possible to an individual source or scene via RTSP? Currently looks like it can only send the program feed out via RTSP.


----------



## cyberx (Sep 1, 2022)

Do have this plugin to v 28 version obs?


----------



## Tormy (Sep 4, 2022)

Not compatible with OBS 28


----------



## Tormy (Sep 16, 2022)

Since there is not any answer from the author: is it an abandonware?


----------



## pillarsoffranch (Sep 22, 2022)

Tormy said:


> Since there is not any answer from the author: is it an abandonware?


Sadly it's looking like it is abandonware...Hope not...


----------



## pillarsoffranch (Sep 22, 2022)

Tormy said:


> Since there is not any answer from the author: is it an abandonware?


I checked Github and he has a beta release for OBS V28...check here: https://github.com/iamscottxu/obs-rtspserver/releases


----------



## roleli (Sep 22, 2022)

The beta tested and so far seems to be working . The https://obsproject.com/kb/obs-studio-28-plugin-compatibility page needs to be updated to indicate that work is in progress. @pillarsoffranch @Tormy @cyberx


----------



## cyberx (Oct 3, 2022)

https://github.com/iamscottxu/obs-r...rtspserver-v3.0.0-beta1-windows-installer.exe antyvirus show as trojan(heur/qvm20.1.5.E6F.malware.gen)


----------



## mansterdje (Oct 12, 2022)

Apple M1 Max Install...

I've downloaded the PKG file from the releases page, and it seemed to install fine without error.  But, I have nothing in my tools menu:





Is this compatible with the Silicon chips? It seems that it shouldn't be too reliant on the chipset...

I tried both install methods: everyone and just for me, nothing seemed to change it.

Do I have to add a video source first? I have my FaceTime camera as a source currently.

Assistance would be much appreciated!


----------



## mansterdje (Oct 13, 2022)

mansterdje said:


> Apple M1 Max Install...
> 
> I've downloaded the PKG file from the releases page, and it seemed to install fine without error.  But, I have nothing in my tools menu:
> 
> ...



Forgot to indicate OBS 28.0.3 64bit


----------



## scottxu (Oct 17, 2022)

scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:

obs-rtspserver v2.3.0



> *This is the last release to support obs-studio 27.2.4 or earlier.*
> 
> New Features​
> *rtsp-server*: The notifycallback is split into connected and disconnected callbacks for clarity. (PHZ76/RtspServer#41)
> *rtsp-server*: Sockets now have IP address and port information which can be propagated to callbacks. (PHZ76/RtspServer#41)...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tormy (Oct 30, 2022)

scottxu said:


> scottxu updated OBS-RTSPServer with a new update entry:
> 
> obs-rtspserver v2.3.0
> 
> ...


I installed it and run OBS but I still get it under the not-compatible list


----------



## Tormy (Nov 7, 2022)

Hello

I reinstalled it but I still get this .. please any suggestion?:


----------



## Andre Caleffi (Nov 25, 2022)

Tormy said:


> Hello
> 
> I reinstalled it but I still get this .. please any suggestion?:
> 
> View attachment 88500


This version is for OBS 27
For OBS 28 you need to download version 3.0.0 which is still in beta. Here it didn't work using NVEnc, just using software encoding








						Release obs-rtspserver v3.0.0-beta3 · iamscottxu/obs-rtspserver
					

New Features  Added support for HEVC encoding. rtsp-server: Added SPS, PPS, etc. to the SDP response of HEVC. rtsp-server: Added support for RTP Aggregation Packets. rtsp-server: Optimized code f...




					github.com


----------



## jegadk (Nov 28, 2022)

Andre Caleffi said:


> This version is for OBS 27
> For OBS 28 you need to download version 3.0.0 which is still in beta. Here it didn't work using NVEnc, just using software encoding
> 
> 
> ...


Tried it, and it works.

BUT. when i send it to the vlc player, and cast it from there to my television via chromecast, the delay is 5 to 20 seconds. Where did this delay come. ??


----------



## Tormy (Nov 29, 2022)

Andre Caleffi said:


> This version is for OBS 27
> For OBS 28 you need to download version 3.0.0 which is still in beta. Here it didn't work using NVEnc, just using software encoding
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I didn't get this help even from the author. I also wrote on GitHub ... thank you a lot Andre.


----------



## Andre Caleffi (Nov 30, 2022)

jegadk said:


> Tried it, and it works.
> 
> BUT. when i send it to the vlc player, and cast it from there to my television via chromecast, the delay is 5 to 20 seconds. Where did this delay come. ??


I believe this is normal. It is the transmission buffer.
Depending on how you use it, there may be less or more delay, but there will always be a little delay.


----------



## niqht (Dec 11, 2022)

Do the streaming settings apply directly to an RTSP stream? I'm new to this and trying to get my quality bang for the buck over 5ghz wifi with multiple 720p streams.


----------

